
App Store now supports universal purchases on iOS and macOS - youngdynasty
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/xcode_release_notes/xcode_11_4_beta_release_notes
======
youngdynasty
> Xcode 11.4 supports building and distributing macOS apps as a universal
> purchase. To distribute your macOS app as a universal purchase, specify the
> same bundle identifier as your iOS app in the Xcode template assistant when
> creating a new project. If you have an existing project, edit its bundle
> identifier in the Project Editor.

